# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Dcodeur Reed Solomon (15,9)

## psychoP@T

Bonjour,

Je viens d'arriver en stage et on vient de me refiler un bb dont je me serais bien passer vu mon got pour le VHDL.
Le stagiaire prcdant a travaill sur un dcodeur RS(15,9) mais est parti en laissant un programme non fonctionnel. Le problme a l'air de venir a priori du bloc Euclide. 
Si quelqu'un avait un code fonctionnel a me fournir cela m'arrangerait car je pourrais vite retourner sur du C...

----------


## hallscar

salut,
je n'ai pas de rponse  apporter  ta problmatique (dsol). En revanche je ralise un projet d'tude sur un algorithme d'euclide en VHDL galement. Si tu avais des info ou des sources  me fournir, cela m'intresse fortement. 

merci @+

----------


## psychoP@T

Desol je suis pass  autre chose sans avoir reussi  apporter de solutions au problme... Bon courage!

----------

